# Tenant access to panels



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This week we are relocating 4 panels in a multi family.. 

They recently put up a wall blocking the panel area from tenant access.. 

Not seasoned GC’s on the job and honestly don’t think they thought this through. 

Regardless is this even legal ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Typically people get around this by either the owner living there or the owner making one of the tenants the "Maintenance guy" with access to the panels.

240.24(B) Occupancy. Each occupant shall have ready access to
all overcurrent devices protecting the conductors supplying
that occupancy, unless otherwise permitted in 240.24(B)(1)
and (B)(2).
(1) Service and Feeder Overcurrent Devices. Where
electric service and electrical maintenance are provided by
the building management and where these are under continuous
building management supervision, the service overcurrent
devices and feeder overcurrent devices supplying
more than one occupancy shall be permitted to be accessible
only to authorized management personnel in the following:
(1) Multiple-occupancy buildings
(2) Guest rooms or guest suites
(2) Branch-Circuit Overcurrent Devices. Where electric
service and electrical maintenance are provided by the
building management and where these are under continuous
building management supervision, the branch-circuit
overcurrent devices supplying any guest rooms or guest
suites without permanent provisions for cooking shall be
permitted to be accessible only to authorized management
personnel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Check out 240.24(B)(2) - unless there's someone there 24-7-365 to provide tenants access, tenants must have access.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

WronGun said:


> This week we are relocating 4 panels in a multi family..
> 
> They recently put up a wall blocking the panel area from tenant access..
> 
> ...


:no::no::no:~CS~:no::no::no


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Have them put a small opening in the wall, and leave a long wooden stick for them to flip breakers with. 

Ive worked in houses with so much junk in the garage that was the only way to flip breakers. Had to have a hook on the end to turn them off, then push on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Have them put a small opening in the wall, and leave a long wooden stick for them to flip breakers with.
> 
> Ive worked in houses with so much junk in the garage that was the only way to flip breakers. Had to have a hook on the end to turn them off, then push on.


Sometimes one must be 'creative'.


----------

